# [SOLVED] CPUINFO oszukuję? [AMD Brisbane 3600+]

## SlashBeast

Witam! W /proc/cpuinfo nie widze wzmianki o instrukcji SSE3. Na wikipedii i w sklepach wyczytałem iż ten procesor ma sse3. Mam tak więc zlac cpuinfo i dodac -msse3 do moich flag? 

wiki o Brisbane

flagi ktore mam:

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"Last edited by SlashBeast on Wed Jun 20, 2007 6:41 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## bartmarian

o ile dobrze wiem sse3 ma inna nazwe w amd - czyli obsluge masz

----------

## SlashBeast

Moje cpuinfo:

 *Quote:*   

> slashbeast@betrayed ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo 
> 
> processor	: 0
> 
> vendor_id	: AuthenticAMD
> ...

 

Wiec dac śmiało -msse3?

----------

## Belliash

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> o ile dobrze wiem sse3 ma inna nazwe w amd - czyli obsluge masz

 

mylisz sie...

Jaka inna nazwa w amd? Linux nawet na intelu nie pokazuje SSE3!

```
pni
```

Prescott New Instructions => zawiera sie w tym SSE3. I kazdy Linux tak pokaze, nie wazne jaki CPU, pod warunkiem ze ma SSE3!

----------

## SlashBeast

no to dodaje -msse3 i emerge -e system.

Dziękować za odpowiedz, niech Ci to Bóg w dzieciach wynagrodzi.

----------

## Poe

a Ty nam wynagrodz to zapoznając się z apelem oraz dodając [SOLVED]

----------

## tomiw

[quote="Morpheouss"] *bartmarian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mylisz sie...
> 
> Jaka inna nazwa w amd? Linux nawet na intelu nie pokazuje SSE3!
> ...

 

Nie do końca. Na intelu opartym o c2d pokazuje sse3 oraz pni !

```
wisnia@prison ~/google $ cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Genuine Intel(R) CPU            2160  @ 1.80GHz

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 2432.300

cache size      : 1024 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm syscall nx lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 4867.06

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Genuine Intel(R) CPU            2160  @ 1.80GHz

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 2432.300

cache size      : 1024 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm syscall nx lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 4864.63

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

----------

## mbar

[quote="tomiw"] *Morpheouss wrote:*   

>  *bartmarian wrote:*   
> 
> mylisz sie...
> 
> Jaka inna nazwa w amd? Linux nawet na intelu nie pokazuje SSE3!
> ...

 

Naucz się czytać, tam jest SSSE3.

----------

## Belliash

tak chodzilo mi o S-SSE3  :Razz: 

glupia literowka... tak czy inaczej jesli CPU ma SSE3 to Linu wywala PNI ;]

----------

## bartmarian

blednie: *Quote:*   

> mylisz sie... Jaka inna nazwa w amd? Linux nawet na intelu nie pokazuje SSE3! 

 

poprawnie: *Quote:*   

> tak, masz racje, na intelu rowniez nie ma flagi procesora sse3, jest "pni"

 

nie mam od dawna intela i sie nie interesowalem, ale wiedzialem ze w amd sse3 nie nazywa sie sse3

tylko siakos inaczej   :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

ale to nie wina AMD...

przejrzyj kod zrodlowy kernela to zobaczysz ze nie ma tam sse3, ale za to jest pni  :Wink: 

```
        static char *x86_cap_flags[] = {

                /* Intel-defined */

                "fpu", "vme", "de", "pse", "tsc", "msr", "pae", "mce",

                "cx8", "apic", NULL, "sep", "mtrr", "pge", "mca", "cmov",

                "pat", "pse36", "pn", "clflush", NULL, "dts", "acpi", "mmx",

                "fxsr", "sse", "sse2", "ss", "ht", "tm", "ia64", NULL,

                /* AMD-defined */

                NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL,

                NULL, NULL, NULL, "syscall", NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL,

                NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, "nx", NULL, "mmxext", NULL,

                NULL, "fxsr_opt", "pdpe1gb", "rdtscp", NULL, "lm",

                "3dnowext", "3dnow",

                /* Transmeta-defined */

                "recovery", "longrun", NULL, "lrti", NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL,

                NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL,

                NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL,

                NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL,

                /* Other (Linux-defined) */

                "cxmmx", NULL, "cyrix_arr", "centaur_mcr", NULL,

                "constant_tsc", NULL, NULL,

                "up", NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL,

                NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL,

                NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL,

                /* Intel-defined (#2) */

                "pni", NULL, NULL, "monitor", "ds_cpl", "vmx", "smx", "est",

                "tm2", "ssse3", "cid", NULL, NULL, "cx16", "xtpr", NULL,

                NULL, NULL, "dca", NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, "popcnt",

                NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL,

                /* VIA/Cyrix/Centaur-defined */

                NULL, NULL, "rng", "rng_en", NULL, NULL, "ace", "ace_en",

                NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL,

                NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL,

                NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL,

                /* AMD-defined (#2) */

                "lahf_lm", "cmp_legacy", "svm", "extapic", "cr8_legacy",

                "altmovcr8", "abm", "sse4a",

                "misalignsse", "3dnowprefetch",

                "osvw", "ibs", NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL,

                NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL,

                NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL, NULL,

        };

        static char *x86_power_flags[] = {

                "ts",   /* temperature sensor */

                "fid",  /* frequency id control */

                "vid",  /* voltage id control */

                "ttp",  /* thermal trip */

                "tm",

                "stc",

                "100mhzsteps",

                "hwpstate",

                "",     /* tsc invariant mapped to constant_tsc */

                /* nothing */

        };
```

i w "Intel-defined (#2)" widzimy "pni"  :Wink:  zmien na sse3 i cat /proc/cpuinfo pokaze Ci sse3,jezeli pni tak bardzo Ci nie odpowiada  :Razz:   :Cool:   :Laughing: 

----------

